# The W12 engine.



## terboh (Nov 20, 2009)

So there is an Audi A8 W12 for sale near my house and Im interested in it. My only worry is the engine. I used to have a Passat W8 4motion a few years back. I loved the car to death, but the thought of maintaining the engine in the long run led me to sell it. What do you guys have to say about the W12 engine? From what I have read its quite a beast, but is it reliable? 
Any input is appreciated.


----------



## Chris Milnes (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: The W12 engine. (terboh)*

Run my 2003 W12 Phaeton for nearly three years, no fundamental problems, normal servicing only.
I believe the W12 engine to be very reliable and I expect mine to last several hundred thousand miles without unscheduled repairs.
I have heard of a number of W12's with in excess of 110,000 miles on the clock with no reported problems. 
Only "common" fault I know of is the gearbox torque converter on early models but I do not know if this is a problem on the A8.
If petrol consumption is not a concern, this turbine smooth and powerful engine is a good choice.
Chris


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: The W12 engine. (terboh)*

My experience, both with my own W12 powered car and from observing things here on the forum for the last 5 years, is that the engine is a 'rock' and is probably one of the most dependable engines out there.
Just be aware that when you have to do an oil change, it will cost you $300 for the oil (labour is additional), and that labour to repair non-engine related matters that are located close to the engine can be very expensive, simply because everything is packed in there so tightly. For example, to replace an alternator on a W12 Phaeton, you have to drop the engine and transmission.
The odds of having to do this (an alternator) are pretty long - I have never heard of anyone needing to replace a Phaeton alternator - but, you have to be prepared for this kind of thing. I would *most strongly* recommend that you purchase a service contract (extended warranty) as insurance against a sudden unexpected problem like this. Just about everyone I know who owns a W12 Phaeton has a service contract on it, myself included.
Michael


----------



## stjarna (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: The W12 engine. (PanEuropean)*

BTW - I was recently quoted only $150 for a W12 oil change at my local dealer. We'll see what the real price is once it's done on Wednesday morning...


----------



## Jxander (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: The W12 engine. (stjarna)*

At $150 the dealer can't be making anything on the task. I'm sure at $150, they look at it as a courtesy that will keep you coming in for the big ticket services and repairs. The V8 is 8 quarts of oil and the W12 is just over 12 quarts. The retail price of the correct spec oil is close to $8 per quart almost anywhere. So there is abourt $100 in oil alone. Plus add in a filter and the labor and .....
I know I won't change your oil for $150, unless you'll let me suck it out with a pump and install Walmart generic mineral oil.


----------



## Jack Orr (Mar 15, 2000)

*Re: The W12 engine. (stjarna)*

Park Cities charged me up near $200, if I recall correctly.
I think the W12 is a very fine engine. My car has had a lot of faults (all are repaired satisfactorily) but the W 12 is great, albeit my car has only about 27K miles.
I hate to bring it up, but, IMO, the Genesis V8 is at least the equal of the VW/Audi V8, and it has a grea-a-a-t-t-t- sound. (25mpg hwy- actual at 80 mph average).


_Modified by Jack Orr at 4:37 PM 1-4-2010_


----------



## alera (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: The W12 engine. (Jack Orr)*

I have had an a8 w12 for a couple of years and average around 12 - 15mpg max on a combined cycle. But in the states you pay nothing for petrol so I guess it doesnt matter.
Mine is out of warranty soon and I will be moving it on, anything goes wrong and you need very deep pockets indeed, but as others have said its an amazing engine and seems very reliable.

_Modified by alera at 5:06 PM 1-4-2010_


_Modified by alera at 5:08 PM 1-4-2010_


----------

